# bird identification



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Would like to see if you all could help me in identifying a bird that periodically appears in my yard (this year for the first time). I have checked my southeastern bird field guide, but no luck. Comparing the body structure to the guide, I feel pretty sure it's some type of hawk. And just before it lands, the feeder birds all take off like bullets, even the mourning doves move faster than I ever thought them capible! It flies in, sits on the fence or in a tree for 10 seconds, then flies off. It is approx 14" tall, with solid, medium brown, head back and wings. I have never been able to view the front side of it, only the backside. And I very vaugely remember...some marking...yellowish...maybe...on the head...or... neck. I personally have only seen it twice and did not get a chance to really check it out. Does anyone know what it may be? Would appreciate any info you have to offer.
Jan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gosh it does sound like some kind of bird of prey, but there are so many, so I would google the birds of prey that are in your area and see if you can find one that looks like it.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Good idea, I'll try it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a lot of birds of prey that are in your area this time of year. A lot of juveniles have brown upperparts and light, streaked underparts. At about 14 inches tall, here's some of the birds I'm thinking it could be:

Northern Harrier (adult female, or juvenile)
Juvenile Sharp-shinned or Cooper's Hawk
Broad-winged Hawk (juvenile or adult)
Possibly a young Red-tail or Red-shoulder, but Red-tails tend to have bits of white on the back, and Red-shoulders have shoulders the color of orange clay.

Did you notice any markings on the tail? Like horizontal bars/stripes?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking at other birds than predators, Yellow and Black-billed cuckoos are a foot long, with solid brown on the back like you mentioned.

And that's all the ideas I have right now


----------



## Leopard (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree we have peregrine falcons in our area and what you have seems to fit there description.
Leopard


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

No markings, just a very smooth medium brown color. The odd part is...if this makes any sense, the bird just didn't look like something threatening. But the way those feeder birds took flight, they definately were afraid of it!


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

I have searched the internet since I was advised to google it and am so frustrated that with ALL the pictures, nothing looks like it. I even found a wonderful website called what bird, you can put each feature into the search box, size, color, shape, territory, etc etc. And nothing! If my brother and cousin had not also seen this thing, I would think I had lost my mind. (well what there is of it anyway)lol I so want to figure this out, I want pigeons, so I need to know what I could be up against. I live in the city, but there is LOTS of trees and wooded areas around me. If there's one, there almost has to be more. Right? Please someone convence me it was just passing thru and I have NOTHING to worry about! lol


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

The hawk I have had the most trouble with at bird feeders is the Coopers Hawk. They can look quite different depending upon age and sex, but it would be my guess.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Noahs helper said:


> I have searched the internet since I was advised to google it and am so frustrated that with ALL the pictures, nothing looks like it. I even found a wonderful website called what bird, you can put each feature into the search box, size, color, shape, territory, etc etc. And nothing! If my brother and cousin had not also seen this thing, I would think I had lost my mind. (well what there is of it anyway)lol I so want to figure this out, I want pigeons, so I need to know what I could be up against. I live in the city, but there is LOTS of trees and wooded areas around me. If there's one, there almost has to be more. Right? Please someone convence me it was just passing thru and I have NOTHING to worry about! lol


 it doesnt matter where you are or live they(preditors) will find you and your birds so its up to you to keep them safe


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gnuretiree said:


> The hawk I have had the most trouble with at bird feeders is the Coopers Hawk. They can look quite different depending upon age and sex, but it would be my guess.


My experience also .. The Coopers are relentless here in my area. Here's a link showing both Cooper's and Sharp Shinned: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw/AboutBirdsandFeeding/accipiterIDtable.htm

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Look anything like this?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They said it was a smooth color. No hawks, especially Cooper's and Sharp-sins, fit the description anymore. They all either have tail bars, are too big, or are not brown.

So now I'm thinking it was just a big bird that scared the smaller birds. They might have thought it was something coming to eat them 

I'm looking for more possibilities now.

Mississippi Kite? (first summer juvenile)
-looks for more-


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do any of these pictures look right?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fvaldes/757735094/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/briannas/2564924763/

I just went through my North America bird guide and nothing else seems to somewhat fit the description. Except a bunch of little birds and water/shore birds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jan said it had yellow on its head or throat. It could be the coopers, and she could have missed the bars on the tail. I think she said it wasn't there very long. Becky, those two birds have white on the throat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree its prolly a cooper , they come and go so fast its very hard to see any details >>>>>> zooommmm and were outtah hereee


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> My experience also .. The Coopers are relentless here in my area. Here's a link showing both Cooper's and Sharp Shinned: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw/AboutBirdsandFeeding/accipiterIDtable.htm
> 
> Terry


Body shape yes, colors no.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Look anything like this?


same here, body shape yes, color no.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Do any of these pictures look right?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fvaldes/757735094/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/briannas/2564924763/
> 
> I just went through my North America bird guide and nothing else seems to somewhat fit the description. Except a bunch of little birds and water/shore birds


The COLOR of the Black Billed Cuckoo...it's the color, it's the color BROWN of the bird I saw. FINALLY a break thru! But this bird, from the picture does not look as massive as the bird I saw, it fits more of the hawk body shape. But it's a great start...Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Jan said it had yellow on its head or throat. It could be the coopers, and she could have missed the bars on the tail. I think she said it wasn't there very long. Becky, those two birds have white on the throat.


Yes, I could have missed bars on tail, but I don't think so. As far as the yellow, it had to be something very faint, or I would have a better memory of it. As far as the white....I never saw the front of the bird, only it's back side, both times.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

And as far as size, it could have been larger that 14", I just didn't want to exaggerate it bigger than what it was. I'm going to ask my brother if he remembers any markings, he saw it from underneath as it flew over.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well now that we've at least got the right color of brown, I can go through these pictures again to find something perhaps a bit bigger.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

More pictures to consider:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rparsons/2273029339/
Juveniles look a lot like that too but they have a cinnamon breast/underparts with a little light cream streaking on the breast only.

http://www.utahbirds.org/birdsofutah/BirdsS-Z_2/SharpShinnedHawkKB1.jpg
http://content.ornith.cornell.edu/UEWebApp/images/RIK_080702_00106B_S.jpg
(Sharp-shins)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fusionmonger/3714522409/
http://www.carolinabirdclub.org/gallery/images/bwha_ennis_7582.jpg
(Broad-winged Hawk)

http://www.martinreid.com/Main website/Image files/rtha10d.JPG
(Juvenile Red-tail)

http://www2.ucsc.edu/scpbrg/Images/PRFA/prfa.jpg
http://sdakotabirds.com/species_photos/photos/prairie_falcon_2.jpg
(Prairie Falcon)

Juvenile Peregrines could also possibly fit, but I couldn't find any decent pictures of them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I never realized how much bigger the hens really are than the males, until I saw that picture! 

Edit:
Wait, where'd the post go? 
Edit#2:
Oh there it is  Below this one now.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> More pictures to consider:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rparsons/2273029339/
> Juveniles look a lot like that too but they have a cinnamon breast/underparts with a little light cream streaking on the breast only.
> 
> ...


These all have very destinctive markings. The Black Billed Cuckoo you sent....exact color and smooth brown, no markings.


----------

